# Last Sunday



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

After a long night with no clicks, shad and I were packing things up after a night of flathead fishing.
Chads rod took off and we climbed in the little boat to land the fish in deep water. Chad was busy fighting the fish
but I soon noticed that it was daylight and neither of us brought a phone to shoot video.










We got his fish landed and continued packing up when my rod went to clicking. We remembered the phone and shot video but my fish was not as big.










Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Those are a couple of real nice catfish.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Good lookin fish. I gotta get out soon!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

nice that mourning bite can surprise you.


----------

